# Cha - Ching !!!!!!!!!



## KmH (Jan 14, 2014)

Photographer Awarded $1.6 Million Dollars in Copyright Infringement Lawsuit | Photo Attorney


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 14, 2014)

KmH said:


> Photographer Awarded $1.6 Million Dollars in Copyright Infringement Lawsuit | Photo Attorney



Damn, I better start paying attention and get a pro camera!  That is more like ChaChingalingalingadingdongdoowopditty.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 14, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Photographer Awarded $1.6 Million Dollars in Copyright Infringement Lawsuit | Photo Attorney
> ...



But what they don't tell you is that once you get done paying off the lawyers you've got about enough left over for a big mac.


----------



## KmH (Jan 14, 2014)

Actually, in many infringement cases where the copyright owner prevails, the infringer  has to pay the copyright owner's attorney fees - and court costs.

This photographer had as his only choice, to seek actual damages because he didn't register his copyrights in a timely manner.

So except for income taxes, the photographer likely keeps all $1.6M.
When the award is for actual damages, the copyright owner may also be eligible for being awarded all of the profits the infringer made from infringing the photographers image(s). 
That is likely where a substantial part of the 1.6M comes from.

The company that was the infringer in this case is likely paying about $2.75M, *before* they pay their own attorneys.


----------

